# Is it safe to tumble ACL bottles??



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 20, 2014)

Is  it safe to remove light-medium outside haze on acl bottles by tumbling?


----------



## T D (Feb 20, 2014)

No.  Any tumble at all will take the paint off.  You can tumble the inside


----------



## MedBottle1 (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree with TD. Any risk of scratching or knocking off the paint on an ACL bottle should be totally avoided. It would be nice if you could...but for now I wouldn't.


----------



## bamabottles (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok, i will chime in from experience.  I mainly tumble inside only on ACLs.  That is normally where the heaviest staining is...  however, i have tumbled maybe 12 or 15 inside and outside.  Only the ones that had heavily dirt stained labels, mainly that GA red clay.  I lost part of one label.  The rest came out beautifully.  Depending on the staining, they were tumbled for either 12 or 24 hours, never longer.  Also use aluminum oxide only, nothing else.   Now, that being said, please keep in mind these were not highly valuable bottles and i would not have shed a tear over loosing one, since they looked so bad before tumbling anyway.  Also, i would NEVER accept ACL bottles from someone paying to have them tumbled.  Too risky.   Bottom line is that it can be done but if i had a very valuable ACL I would not tumble it and risk the loss.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 21, 2014)

i see so it's never safe to tumble outside acl. thanx y'all[]


----------



## bamabottles (Feb 23, 2014)

Not what i said.  It depends on the risk you are willing to take.  I will do it again when i come across a badly stained ACL , but not to an incredibly rare one.  The one I lost part of the label had already lost a small area in that spot before the tumble, so I knew the risk on that particular bottle was going to be higher.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello Sir.bottles,    I found that an automotive mild rubbing compound with a very soft bristle brush and some warm water work very well for my ACL bottles. I test it on a small spot first before just cleaning the entire label. If you try this, be sure to get a name brand such as Dupont or other quality name brand. Rinse with warm water. Good luck...   Kevin.....


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 23, 2014)

lblackvelvet said:
			
		

> Hello Sir.bottles,    I found that an automotive mild rubbing compound with a very soft bristle brush and some warm water work very well for my ACL bottles. I test it on a small spot first before just cleaning the entire label. If you try this, be sure to get a name brand such as Dupont or other quality name brand. Rinse with warm water. Good luck...   Kevin.....


That;s worth to try. many thanx.[]


----------

